# NYC Second Avenue Subway Phase 1 to open January 1, 2017



## afigg (Dec 21, 2016)

After many decades of proposals and halted construction projects, Phase 1 of the Second Avenue Subway in NYC is slated to start revenue service at noon on January 1, 2017 with 3 new stations. The MTA with considerable pressure applied to the agency by Governor Cuomo says they are going to meet their deadline of service starting by the end of 2016 (well, 1 day past the deadline).

NY Times: 2nd Avenue Subway Will Open on Jan. 1, M.T.A. Says. Starting excerpt:



> After nearly a century of delays and disappointment, the first phase of the Second Avenue subway is finally opening to the public on Jan. 1, officials at the Metropolitan Transportation Authority said on Monday.
> 
> Trains will begin to run on the new line at noon on Jan. 1, 2017, the authority said in a statement. At an event to reveal the artwork at the new stations, the authority’s chairman, Thomas F. Prendergast, invited the crowd to ride the line on opening day.


The take from the Second Avenue Sagas blog which has been covering transit and the subway project for a decade: Second Ave. Subway set to (mostly) open on Jan. 1, 2017, Cuomo says.

Phase 2 is in the MTA capital plan and budget, so that is likely to happen despite the huge price tag the MTA claims for it. In 8 to 10 years. Or later.


----------



## desertflyer (Dec 21, 2016)

This is really exciting. It's not that often NY MTA open a new line.


----------



## jis (Dec 22, 2016)

The last new segment was the #7 extension to Javits Center a few years back.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 24, 2016)

#7 Extension opened in September of 2015.

Now on for the second phase of the Second Avenue Subway:

http://patch.com/new-york/harlem/phase-2-2nd-avenue-subway-clears-preliminary-funding-hurle


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## trainman74 (Jan 2, 2017)

Wire-service article in the L.A. Times today said the trains that awaited the first riders (as seen in the thumbnail of the first video above) were painted blue, but that looks like it's probably a vinyl wrap.


----------



## afigg (Jan 2, 2017)

New York Times article on the opening with photos and comments from first passengers: As Second Avenue Subway Opens, a Train Delay Ends in (Happy) Tears.

Short NYT summary of the milestones with photos over the many years to actually building a segment of the line: Milestones in the Building of the Second Avenue Subway.

How long will it take for the new stations and platforms to get that NYC gritty look and the occasional smell of urine?


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 3, 2017)

afigg said:


> How long will it take for the new stations and platforms to get that NYC gritty look and the occasional smell of urine?


It used to come pre-installed but due to cost overruns it didn't happen this time.


----------

